
NORAD's Crazy Santa Cause - jeffwass
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/24/norads-crazy-santa-cause-260254
======
ourmandave
_...volunteers work in two-hour shifts, backed up by dozens of sponsors
ranging from Microsoft to the National Defense Industrial Association, Taco
Bell and the local Amy’s Donuts in Colorado Springs._

Taco Bell?! According to The Polar Express, only true believers can still hear
the bell. Well, I can hear the Bell and enjoy XXL Grilled Stuft Burritos at
the same time.

Merry Christmas!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The origins have been embellished over the years:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/421161/](https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/421161/)

------
lykr0n

      > including the four-star general in charge of defending North America
    

I always find that factoid amusing.

~~~
Fnoord
Care to explain?

